# Hospital Consults



## sbreaker (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

These days, many PCP's don't do hospital rounds, and rely on hospitalists to visit thier pt's.  If a hospitalist asks for a consult, and has no office to speak of for the consultant to send a report to, how does the consultant meet the requirement for a written report?  I'm inclined to send the report to the hospital attn: the requesting doc and let them deal with where to put it, and/ or a copy to the PCP.  What do you all think, and how are you handling this in your community?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## DeniseDenise (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not concerned how they get the report.  I consider the note as a report and only assume the requesting physician is receiving the information.  It's a good question.  I think the higher ups, where I work are discussing that same issue.  Where in the hospitalist documentation does it state that the requesting MD is receiving the report.  Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question.  Thanks for your help on mine!


----------



## glenda pearce (Dec 12, 2007)

*Hospital Consultations*

If the hospitalist is asking for a consult then the patient should still be in the hospital, correct. If the consultation is done in the hospital then the consultation report should be in the patient chart. It would not have to be directed to an office. Everything happening during the hospital episode of care should be in a common medical record or shared chart for all providers involved with the patients care to see.
The referring physician should initial the consultation report in the shared in-patient medical record stating that he/she agrees with the consulting providers recommendations and whether or not he/she can deliver the care that the patient needs. 
Remember that both the referring provider and the consulting provider must state reason for the consultation.

Glenda Pearce, CPC
Tupelo, Ms.


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 14, 2007)

If the patient is in the hospital, then the documentation in the patient's chart is enough to justify a consultation code. If the patient was released and was told to consult with your doctor on an out patient basis, then I would just send the letter to the hospital and address it to the hospitalist.


----------

